# 2010 528i vs 328i



## jwatt (Jun 8, 2017)

Hi all, new to the forum.

I'm in the process of getting my first car after graduating college and getting a job, and having an old '99 5 series for about 4 years. I really want a BMW and having owned an older one, do understand that the maintenance is more expensive. I've driven lexus', mercedes', and other brands and BMW just feels better. I've found a 2010 528i and 2010 328i for about the same cost, same colors, similar conditions, both 90-100k mileage, both have maintenance and service records. My question here is about one of reliability. I understand I'm not looking at a lexus or toyota, but realistically speaking is one better than the other? If they're about the same I'd lean towards the 3 series just because they're more fun, but want to know if there's an appreciable difference in reliability between the two. Any advice or other suggestions would be welcome if there's a model year I should take a look at or anything else like that.

Much appreciated fellas and fell-ettes.


----------



## Amish Bimmer (Jun 29, 2015)

I have both. 328 and 528. Well, I did until hail took my 528 out last month.

Maintenance, the same for both. Same engine. I had to replace a wheel bearing on the 5, but that's it, other than normal maintenance. Brakes, oil, etc....standard stuff

The big difference is the ride:
328 - sportier, friskier, more fun to drive
528 - comfort, great for long hauls, customers....it's still a quick car. Not turbo'ed of course.
328 (coupe) - not for having kids, limited space
528 - much more room. Better for more than two

You're really going to have to drive both to determine your likes. but as far as maintenance goes, they are pretty much the same in my eyes and experience.


----------



## veery (Feb 25, 2015)

Amish Bimmer is right. If you prefer sporty get the 3. Really about the same maintenance exposure for either. I have an '11 328 and it's a great car.


----------



## jwatt (Jun 8, 2017)

Thanks for the replies Amish and veery. I'll take them to compare the two. Alternatively, I found a 2011 335d that is a little more expensive, same miles, and I'm a little scared of all the carbon buildup/emissions problems, but was wondering what the durability on those are. I've looked at several forums but reviews are few and far between, and most are from '14-'15 so I didn't know if anyone had any newer experience. Once again there are complete maintenance records and a lot of the problems seen on those cars with carbon buildup, etc. have been fixed at some point so I don't know if they're recurring problems. I assume it'll probably depend whether the head was just walnut blasted to clean the buildup vs actually replacing the problematic components, but is there any advice about that?


----------



## Amish Bimmer (Jun 29, 2015)

This is just me talking. the 335 vs the 328 is apples and oranges. Just from trolling ( i have no life), i know walnut blasting is reoccurring, you have more "meat" under the hood with a 335, so you'll have more maintenance. I'm too old and lazy to deal with that and I do all my own maint.

However, the 335 anything, properly maintained, would be a blast ( No familiarity with diesel). I just don't need that in DFW, i would under-utilize the possibilities. If I had more time and was competent at DIY, sure, I would jump on it. If you're not a shade tree mechanic and like money, me personally, nope. Thats why i went with 328 and 528...no turbos, less maint.

Something to know.....My average cruise speed from DFW to Houston is 98-102 mph ( yeah, Im that guy). My point being, the 328 or 528 aren't bricks by any means. You can get squirrely as heck when you want. Slap her in Sports mode and go.


----------



## jwatt (Jun 8, 2017)

Much appreciate it everyone. Rather than either of the two previous private party options I found an '11 328i with 82k miles on the clock for ~10k. Hoping that it'll prove a good decision - sole previous owner was a 60 y/o nurse who took it to the mechanic for things as small as the wipers rattling. 

Quick question with regard to the 328i's, I don't have nav, but I'm trying to figure out a way to play music through USB from my iphone 7. The apple lightning cable doesn't seem to do anything, charging or music. Any advice?


----------



## alpinweiss (Sep 13, 2009)

Many people consider the 2011 328i to be the best of the E90 series. That was the last year for that body style in the sedan. Most of the bugs had been worked out of the car. A lot of people think the naturally aspirated inline 6 cylinder engine will be more durable than the turbocharged engines; time will tell.

There are a couple of things to check. The airbag recall (Takata) may still be pending for your car. There were also a couple of other recalls; check with your BMW dealer if you are unsure of the car's history. Also, at 82k miles, the water pump and thermostat may need replacement in the near future.

Anyway, congratulations and welcome to Bimmerfest.

:drive:


----------



## jwatt (Jun 8, 2017)

I actually got the full service history from BMW while I was waiting during the PPI. Doesn't appear that there are any pending recalls. The mechanic at the PPI mentioned that I'd potentially be looking at water pump and thermostat soon, but I'm okay with that. Is there any benefit or reason for me to go ahead and replace the thermostat and water pump now, before they break? I'd really like to baby this car, and was thinking about just being proactive with those.


----------



## Amish Bimmer (Jun 29, 2015)

It's a pain the the rump when they go out and you're in the middle of nowhere. Me personally, I would get a six pack, good cussing music ( you'll cuss), a fan for a breeze in the garage, maybe a friend and do it. Great way to get to know the ride.
Congrats


----------



## alpinweiss (Sep 13, 2009)

Here are a few thoughts on replacing the water pump and thermostat now:

The good. You get to drive your car to your BMW specialist to get it repaired; as opposed to having your car arrive on a flat bed truck. You are in a stronger position to negotiate the conditions and cost of the repair; as opposed to being afraid to drive your car, since it is in limp mode due to a failed water pump. You get to avoid an expensive towing bill, along with the long wait beside a busy highway. 

The bad. Your water pump and thermostat may still have life left in them. It is hard to predict exactly when one of them will fail. They are expensive to replace. You may also want to replace your serpentine belt and tensioner at the same time, which is still more money.

:drive:


----------



## jwatt (Jun 8, 2017)

I may have to do that. It does sound like a decent idea. Do any of you guys have any advice on the usb music situation?


----------

